# Trail vom Sandjoch nach Gossensaß



## Nidabaya (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
bei unserer geplanten Transalp 2005 fahren wir die Brennergrenzkammstrasse.
Die Tour habe ich mit dem Buch Traumtouren Transalp zusammengestellt.
Nun zu meiner Frage.Kann man vom Sandjoch 2165m den in der Kompass 
Karte83 eingezeichneten WW 1 als gestrichelte Linie eingezeichnet(=Wanderpfad) runterfahren.
Gem. Buch ist der Schotterweg Richtung Gossensaß geplant.
Ist den Pfad schon jemand runter oder ist dies unmöglich??
Mehr zu unserer geplanten Tour und aus der schönen Heimat Niederbayern findet ihr unter  www.transalp2005.de


Gruss
Werner


----------



## trautbrg (28. Februar 2005)

Hi Nidabaya,

der Trail ist recht schön zu fahren, wenn man ihn findet.
Der Einstieg ist oben leicht rechts (westl) des Schotterweges
nach Gossensaß. Zunächst etwas verwachsen und ein bisserl 
rauh, aber nicht zu schwer. 
Weiter unten mal ein Stück total zugewachsen. Du stehst
plötzlich in der Macchia. Da rechts halten und dann weglos
über die Wiese (links halten) zum tiefsten Punkt.
Da findet sich wieder der Trail. Ab hier sehr genial mit
superviel Flow.

Es gäbe übrigens noch sehr interessante Variante runter
von der Grenzkammstraße. Dazu müsstest Du erst den genialen HöhenTrail Richtung Portjoch. Vom Portjoch runter dann auf
superschmalem, teils extrem ausgesetzten Trail runter ins
Pflerschtal bis Du auf das Gleisbett der alten Bahnstrecke
triffst.

Wo willst Du denn nach dem Brenner Grenzkamm hin?


Ciao

 Wolfgang

Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (28. Februar 2005)

kann dem wolfgang nur zustimmen, der trail ist genial und ist aus einem ganz bestimmten grund nicht in unserem buch drin (naturschutz !), weil eine veröffentlichung natürlich viel zu viele biker draufgelockt hätte. in diesem (etwas engeren rahmen) kann man ihn aber getrost empfehlen - prädikat wertvoll !!!


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (28. Februar 2005)

Hört sich ja interessant an !!! Da bin ich aber mal auf eine der nächsten "BIKE"-Ausgaben gespannt . Dort sollen demnächst bei den besten Hüttentouren die Brenner-Trails vorgestellt werden . Das Bild in der Vorschau sieht schon vielversprechend aus ......


----------



## Nidabaya (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die rasche Antwort.

Unsere Tour geht nach Sterzing(Übernachtung) und am nächsten Tag über die Schneebergscharte d.h. wir könnten auch die Variante von dir übers Portjoch nehmen.

Ich kann nur nicht beurteilen was für dich "nicht zu schwer" ist.

Vielleicht könnten wir folgende Trails fals bekannt als Vergleich heran ziehen:

Sentiereo dela Pace (letztes Stück Sent601)    aus Moser
Dosso de Roveri =Monte Baldo Strasse nach Navenne   aus Moser
Passo Rochetta zum Passo Notta (Tremalzo)

leichter oder schwerer als o.g.Trails

oder evtl. eine Beurteilung nach den im Forum früher genannten Skalen.

Eine solche Beurteilung würde uns sehr weiterhelfen,da ich mir sicher bin,dass nicht alle von unserer Truppe da runterfahren werden.
Aber eine Auftilung wäre ja kein Problem (Alternativ die Schotterstr. nachh Gossensaß.  

Cia
Werner
www.transalp2005.de


----------



## trautbrg (28. Februar 2005)

Hi Werner,

also der von Dir ursprünglich vorgeschlagene Trail (Gossensaß Trail)
ist leichter als der Navene Trail.
Navene hat lose Steine und überhaupt einiges an Steinen.
Der Gossensaß Trail ist fast überall erdig und hat deutlich
mehr Flow.

Der Portjoch Pflerschtal Trail hat einiges loses Geröll
und Du must wirklich schwindelfrei sein. Ist zwar technisch
auch nicht wesentlich schwieriger als Navene, aber 
psychisch ...

Bzgl. Bergabtrail macht der Gossensaß Trail mehr Sinn,
dafür ist der Trail vom Sandjoch rüber zum Portjoch
einfach genial. Sehr einsam. Super Panorama.

Gossensaßtrail: unten quert er immer wieder die Forststraße.
Einfach wieder in den Wald stechen bis ihr ganz unten seid.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


P.S.: Mit der Singletrail Skala hab ich es noch nicht so.
        Die ist im m.E. unteren Bereich einfach zu wenig differenziert,
        dafür im oberen zuviel.


----------



## dede (1. März 2005)

bzgl. der brennertrails in der bike: wenn ich nicht völlig falsch informiert bin, wirst du den sandjochtrail dort auch nicht finden, weil die runde anders gelegt wurde (padauner sattel, flatschjöchel etc.)


----------



## Hotzl (1. März 2005)

Hi,

ich komme aus Gossensaß und ich muß schon sagen Ihr kennt Euch gut aus, habe auch nichts den Trail nach Gossensass betreffend hinzuzufügen. 
Nur die Route übers Portjoch ins Pflerschtal hinunter ist in letzter Zeit ziemlich von Umwelteinflüssen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und ist deshalb meiner Meinung nach als schwierig einzustufen und mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Nidabaya (1. März 2005)

Hallo,
ihr habt mir super weitergeholfen.
Der Gossensaßtrail wird jetzt so eingeplant.

Weil das so super geklappt hat,hätte ich noch eine Frage.

Der im Transalpbuch beschriebene Weg (Brennergrenzkammstrasse) ist das der WW80 später 97B vom Sattelberg zum Sandjoch, verläuft direkt auf der Grenzlinie in der Karte.

oder 

ist es die etwas unterhalb von Kompass als MTB Route(blaue Punkte) eingetragen Strasse.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## reiner (1. März 2005)

@Hotzl:


> Nur die Route übers Portjoch ins Pflerschtal hinunter ist in letzter Zeit ziemlich von Umwelteinflüssen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden


Gilt das auch schon für den Trail vom Sandjöchl zum Portjoch oder erst dann runter ins Pflerschtal?
Ich hab das nämlich auch eingeplant, möchte aber dann runter nach Obernberg.

Servus


----------



## trautbrg (2. März 2005)

Hi Reiner,

der Trail runter nach Obernberg ist davon nicht betroffen.
Es ist nur der Trail vom Portjoch runter ins Pflerschtal
der bisweilen etwas interessant ist.
Ich bin im Spetember 04 das letzte mal durch.
Da war es eigentlich nur eine Stelle, wo ne 
Holzbrücke gefehlt hat. Ansonsten ist der halt einfach
sehr ausgesetzt.

Der Trail vom Sandjoch zum Portjoch ist gut in Schuß,
nur an einer Stelle etwas abgerutscht, aber auch dort je nach 
Können voll fahrbar.

Der Trail vom Portjoch nach Obernberg ist sehr steil, schmal,
und tief ausgewaschen. Hier wirst Du die erste Viertelstunde
fast nur schieben.

Wichtig. Den Trail dann (nach der Viertelstunde) nach rechts verlassen,
zunächst nur schwer erkennbar,  (Portisse) und dann auf Forstweg weiter. 
Wenn Du dem eigentlichen Trail folgst, dann ist er zwar
etwas weniger steil und weniger ausgewaschen, Spass macht
er aber nicht so extrem viel ...


Was auch nich interessant ist: Wie kommt ihr überhaupt zur 
Grenzkammstraße hoch ...
Der Bauer lauert ja immer noch den Radlern auf, wenn man den klassischen Weg von Steinach hoch nimmst.
Aber keine Angst, der Hüttenwirt der xxx-Hütte (Name ist mir grad entfallen) hat nen neuen Weg hochgebaggert. Der zweigt von der
Route, die in der Literatur beschrieben ist, etwas unscheinbar noch vor 
der Grenze im Wald nach rechts ab. Ab hier fahren nur noch Cracks bergauf, der Rest schiebt auf diesem Steilen Weg ne halbe Stunde um danach die Grenzkammstraße in ihrer vollen Länge zu geniessen.




Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (3. März 2005)

Danke trautbrg,

das Schieben Richtung Obernberg und das Rechtshalten zur Forststraße war eingeplant (ich hab mir auch das Luftbild angeschaut).


> Der Bauer lauert ja immer noch den Radlern auf, wenn man den klassischen Weg von Steinach hoch nimmst. Aber keine Angst, der Hüttenwirt der xxx-Hütte (Name ist mir grad entfallen) hat nen neuen Weg hochgebaggert.


 Das Problem kenn ich. Allerdings muß ich sagen, die Alternative 400hm schieben gefällt mir gar nicht. Auf dem normalem Weg kann man doch vieles fahren (zumindest vor ein paar Jahren). Übrigens müßte es doch möglich sein, von dem neuen, ausgebaggerten Weg bei Höhe von 1831m auf den normalen Weg zu wechseln (ca. 300m quer rüber). Damit könnte man doch auch den Bauern umgehen.

Ich hab mich allerdings entschieden beim Silberbauer hochzufahren. Das passt mir auch besser, denn ich muss dann nicht über die Sattelbergalm.

Oder kann man die Strecke vom Brenner auch hochfahren?

Nach Obernberg möchte ich übers Eggerjoch und dann auf der anderen Seite bei den Fallzammähder (Top50) direkt zur Gerichtsherrenalm. Kennst du das?

Servus


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. März 2005)

reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Obernberg möchte ich übers Eggerjoch und dann auf der anderen Seite bei den Fallzammähder (Top50) direkt zur Gerichtsherrenalm. Kennst du das?
> 
> Servus



hallo reiner,

ist eine schöne passage, vor allem landschaftlich. wir wollten letzten juni auch übers eggerjoch, mussten dann aber wetterbedingt die sache streichen.

hab die passage mal von dede empfohlen bekommen, von daher gebe ich die info mal so weiter, auch wenn ich selbst noch nicht oben war. was ich damals beim kartenstudium und internet-surfen übers eggerjoch herausgefunden habe, hat aber auf jeden fall motiviert. wenn das wetter bei dir passt, bau den übergang ein.

ciao, elmar


----------



## trautbrg (4. März 2005)

Hi Reiner,

letzters Jahr konnte ich den frisch ausgebaggerten Weg
komplett hochradeln. Allerdings war ich da auch bedingt
durch die TAC04 perfekt trainiert 
"Normalos" schieben mehr als 50 %.
Trotzdem sehr nett. Richtig, man kann schon etwas unterhalb des 
Gipfels rüberqueren, aber bei ca. 1800 hab ich nix in Erinnerung.
Anbei das HAC Höhenpofil mit (verrauschter) Steigungsinfo
von dem Stück von Vinaders bis zum Gipfel hoch.
Ab ca 1670m, wo der Marker sitzt, beginnt der gebaggerte Weg,
der von der Beschaffenheit her recht nett ist.

Wenn Du vom Silbergasser hochfahren willst, dann nimm vorher den
 Padauner Sattel mit. Sag bescheid wenn Du genauere Infos brauchst.

Von wo kommst Du an dem Tag?


Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## reiner (4. März 2005)

> Von wo kommst Du an dem Tag?


 Vom Padauner Sattel. Ich bin die 2-Tagestour eigentlich schon letztes Jahr gefahren: Mayrhofen - Hintertux - Tuxer Joch - Padauner Sattel - Flatschjoch - Pfitschertal - Pfitscherjoch - Mayrhofen. Da ich aber auch mal wieder Grenzkammstraße und das von Dede empfohlene Egger Joch fahren möchte, hab ich mir gedacht, ich schieb da einen 3. Tag dazwischen. Ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, wie ich das in eine neue Mehrtagestour einbauen soll und wegen einem Tag fahr ich nicht extra zum Brenner. Wie gesagt, ich plan ja nur. Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß ich obige Tour (die war vom feinsten) nochmal mit einem 3. Tag fahr.

Servus


----------



## trautbrg (4. März 2005)

Vom Padauner Sattel zum Silbergasser kannst noch nett am
Westufer des Brennersees entlang und kommst dann ca 500 m vor dem Brenner auf die Bundesstraße. Der bis zum Silbergasser folgen ...

Hab die Runde letztes Jahr mehrmals gemacht.
Vor allem das Tuxer Joch ist ja jetzt ne wahre Pracht.
Wenn Du ein bisserl mehr Zeit hast, dann probier doch den 
Trail 1a Richtung Gossensaß runter und fahr dann wieder hoch
zur Grenzkammstraße um dann vom Portjoch Richtung Obernberg
zu fahren.  

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## reiner (5. März 2005)

> Wenn Du ein bisserl mehr Zeit hast, dann probier doch den Trail 1a Richtung Gossensaß runter


 Der Trail ist auf jeden Fall mal notiert. Aber bei meiner Runde ist er irgendwie unsinnig. Es reicht schon, dass ich am 2. Tag vom Padauner Sattel zum Brenner komm und dann am dritten Tag schon wieder von Nösslach über Grieß zum Brenner hoch fahr. Dieser eingebaute Kreis hat irgendwie einen fragwürdigen Beigeschmack. Aber die Strecke wird das hoffentlich wettmachen.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (28. April 2005)

Nidabaya schrieb:
			
		

> Der im Transalpbuch beschriebene Weg (Brennergrenzkammstrasse) ist das der WW80 später 97B vom Sattelberg zum Sandjoch, verläuft direkt auf der Grenzlinie in der Karte.
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



1. Das würde mich auch interessieren. Welcher Weg wird als die "Brenner Grenzkammstraße" bezeichnet (80/97 oder die Bikewroute)?
2. Hat jemand mal ein paar Bilder von dem Trail vom Sandjoch nach Gossensaß?

Danke


----------



## Nidabaya (28. April 2005)

Hallo

kann man jetzt schon bzw. in 2Wochen da oben fahren.

Laut Temperaturen der letzten Wochen in Bozen war es da ja relativ warm.

Wie schauts da aus mit Schnee.

Werner
www.transalp2005.de


----------



## Nidabaya (21. Juli 2005)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das würde mich auch interessieren. Welcher Weg wird als die "Brenner Grenzkammstraße" bezeichnet (80/97 oder die Bikewroute)?
> 2. Hat jemand mal ein paar Bilder von dem Trail vom Sandjoch nach Gossensaß?
> 
> Danke



Hallo,
nochmal die Frage.

Der im Transalpbuch beschriebene Weg (Brennergrenzkammstrasse) ist das der WW80 später 97B vom Sattelberg zum Sandjoch, verläuft direkt auf der Grenzlinie in der Karte.

oder 

ist es die etwas unterhalb von Kompass als MTB Route(blaue Punkte) eingetragen Strasse.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## thof (23. Juli 2005)

Nidabaya schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nochmal die Frage.
> 
> Der im Transalpbuch beschriebene Weg (Brennergrenzkammstrasse) ist das der WW80 später 97B vom Sattelberg zum Sandjoch, verläuft direkt auf der Grenzlinie in der Karte.
> ...



Elmar, Fubbes, Dede, Superfriend, Carsten  et. al.: Das wisst IHR doch bestimmt?!


----------



## trautbrg (25. Juli 2005)

Nidabaya schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nochmal die Frage.
> 
> Der im Transalpbuch beschriebene Weg (Brennergrenzkammstrasse) ist das der WW80 später 97B vom Sattelberg zum Sandjoch, verläuft direkt auf der Grenzlinie in der Karte.
> ...



Hi Werner,

keine Ahnung, welcher Weg bei Stanciu beschrieben ist.
Der Trail direkt am Grat ist eher ne Pfadspur und nicht
so dolle. Wir fahren hier immer auf dem Forstweg leicht
unterhalb des Grates.

Ciao
 Wolfgang


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juli 2005)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das würde mich auch interessieren. Welcher Weg wird als die "Brenner Grenzkammstraße" bezeichnet (80/97 oder die Bikewroute)?
> 2. Hat jemand mal ein paar Bilder von dem Trail vom Sandjoch nach Gossensaß?
> 
> Danke



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177432

da habe ich ein paar pics vom 1er trail reingestellt.

das, was auf der kompasskarte blau gepunktet ist, ist die grenzkammstrasse. erkennt man vor ort auch leicht an den alten "strassenpfosten". der 1er geht dann unterhalb des sandjöchls ab (gut 40 hm tiefer).

mit dem sattelalmbauern hatten wir vor gut 2 wochen keine probleme. wir waren bestens gerüstet für ein duell, aber er war nicht da ... vielleicht ist er inzwischen zahm geworden?!?   dass die route über seinen privatgrund geht, ist soweit ich das gesehen habe, schon seit jahren so. etwas im hintergrund an der grenze im wald steht noch ein ziemlich verblassenes bikeverbot-schild, inzwischen steht halt direkt an der grenze ein neues in leuchtenden farben ... wenig später nach der wiese kommt man ja wieder auf eine (steile) schotterpiste zum sattelberg, da steht dann aber kein schild mehr (vom brennertal kann man da doch auch diese piste rauf, oder?!?). naja, wie auch immer. interessanterweise steht am sattelberg an der ersten kaserne auch so ein verblichenes schild ...

ciao,
elmar


----------



## rob (30. Juli 2005)

nochmal zum ausgnagsthema: der trail nach gossensass runter ist wirklich lohenswert. sind ihn 1999 bei unserem alpencross auch aufs geradewohl gefahren.

in meiner galerie gibts davon ein paar bilder fuer diejenigen, die ihn vlt auch mal fahren wollen: ab dem siebtem bild! 

rb


p.s.: bilder sind vom dia abgescannt und daher nicht sooo gut


----------



## Ypsylon (29. August 2005)

Der Sattelbergbauer ist noch aktiv!

Habe ihn letzte Woche in Action erlebt, als er mit einem Wackerstein das Rad eines Kumpels zertrümmern wollte.  Wir haben ihn direkt am Zaun am Ende seines Grundstücks getroffen und er wollte uns bei strömenden Regen zurückschicken.  Als wir dann einfach im 5m Abstand nebeneinander an ihm vorbeigeschoben haben, griff er zu besagtem Felsen, den er zum Glück eine Nummer zu groß gewählt hatte und das Rad, dass mein Kumpel gerade über das Tor gehieft hatte , knapp verfehlte.  Wir haben erst im nachhinein erfahren, dass das wohl schon seit der Transalp Challenge '98 so geht, als das komplette Feld über "seinen" Weg gedonnert ist.  Gibt auch ein Interview mit dem Wirt der Nachbaralm in der aktuellen Ausgabe der "MountainBIKE" auf Seite 111.
Es hat bei dem Typen echt komplett ausgesetzt und in dem Zustand ist er meiner Meinung nach echt eine Gefahr.  Auf der Enzianhütte haben wir erfahren, dass er mindestens ein Rad und einen Tacho auf dem Gewissen hat.

Wir wussten von der ganzen Geschichte nichts und hatten den weg auf unserer Karte fest eingeplant und keine Zeit den ganzen Weg zurück zu eiern und einen anderen zu suchen.  Sonst würde ich einer Konfrontation beim nächsten Mal gerne aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Cubabike (29. August 2005)

Sers,

wir sind am Samstag die Brenner-Grenzkammstrasse gefahren und sind dem bösen Buben/Bauern dabei nicht begegnet... hatte wohl Siesta gemacht und uns nicht gehört (haben uns aber auch fast lautlos durchgeschlichen   )

Siehe Bild
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/166246/size/big/cat/8488/page/

Ansonsten Route über Sandjoch/Portjoch nach Norden Richtung Ober---undnochwas See und zurück nach Gries. (für letztere 2/3 bitte Cybal fragen, da ich unrühmlicherweise vorher wieder abbrechen musste).

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## dede (29. August 2005)

Man muß halt Glück haben - oder über die Sattelbergalm ausweichen....(dort aber leider mit 30-40 Minuten schieben !).
Vielleicht noch ein Geheimtip an dieser Stelle, den man ganz vernünftig ab dem Obernberger See noch dranhängen kann: das Eggerjoch und dann über die Falzahnmäder runter zur Gerichtsherrnalm und über Nößlach zurück nach Gries !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cybal (29. August 2005)

oder sagen wir mal so:

man muß PECH haben, wenn man den bauer antrifft.. ich bin aus der gegend und bin jedes jahr einige male vor ort, aber ich weiß nicht mal wie der aussieht..


----------



## dede (29. August 2005)

Cybal: ich dachte der hätte eine Metzgerei mitten im Ort (irgendwo Nähe des Zwölfertumrs) und ist stadtbekannt ?!?!?!?


----------



## cybal (29. August 2005)

nö... der von der metzgerei heißt ganz anders.. 
bekannt ist er schon (aber nur wegen der ganzen bike-geschichte).. ist aber ein ganz "normaler" bauer.. ich kenne zwar seinen sohn (ist gleich alt wie ich).. aber ihn kenne ich nicht, bzw. habe ich noch nie zu gesicht bekommen..


----------



## thof (4. September 2005)

Nach einem weißen MItsubishi Ausschau halten. Samstags ist er meistens im Tal. Diese Infos hat mir ein Bergretter aus Vinaders gegeben. Obwohl wir am Sa. 21.08. auf die Brenner Grenzkammstraße fuhren, nahmen wir lieber die Schiebepassage in Kauf - ca. 50 min. schieben. Der Bauer hat uns nicht erwischt, dafür das Adriatief mit Regen-und Graupelschauer (bei 5 Grad Celsius) auf dem Grenzkamm. Sind dann aber trotzdem den Trail nach Gossensass runter -absolute Spitzenklasse.


----------



## cybal (5. September 2005)

samstag war es endlich soweit.. ich bin den 1er trail vom sandjoch nach gossensass gedüst.. echt prima.. angenehmer flow..!   

bis jetzt waren es immer nur teilstücke.. jetzt aber komplett!

oben ein wenig verblockt.. weiter unten schön im wald verlaufend... was will man mehr.. ??


----------



## Cubabike (5. September 2005)

cybal schrieb:
			
		

> samstag war es endlich soweit.. ich bin den 1er trail vom sandjoch nach gossensass gedüst.. echt prima.. angenehmer flow..!
> 
> bis jetzt waren es immer nur teilstücke.. jetzt aber komplett!
> 
> oben ein wenig verblockt.. weiter unten schön im wald verlaufend... was will man mehr.. ??



Höi, Cybal, ich dachte, Ihr seid am Lago!?
Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dass Du nochmal da rauf fährst, wäre ich doch glatt (auch für 1 Tag) nochmal rübergekommen...

Unsere Tour gestern war aber auch nicht schlecht: Karwendelgebirge: Lafatscher + Stempeljoch, mit elends langem, technischem Trail (und a bissler schieben und tragen   )
Aber ansonsten echt genial   

greetz
Cubabike


----------



## karstenr (8. September 2005)

Wir hatten das Pech und sind dem Bauern dort begegnet (zu dritt). Er lauerte mit seinem weißen Mitsubishi quer über dem Weg geparkt auf MTBler auf (DO 25.08.2005). Wir mussten dann zurück und den neuen Weg hoch schieben. Aber wenn man einmal überlegt, dass dieser Bauer dort täglich Stunden ausharrt um irgendwelche Leute mit einem MTB zurückzujagen, dann muss man dies schon als eine besondere Leistung werten oder??    
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## trautbrg (12. September 2005)

aktueller Stand Bauer und Trail 1a nach Gossensaß:

der Bauer lauert immer noch.
Wir sind am 8 September dann wieder den neuen
Weg hoch zum Grenzkamm. Der Trail 1a vom Sandjoch 
nach Gossensaß ist saniert worden.
Die zugewachsenen Passagen sind ausgeholzt, 
der Weg neu markiert und die ehemals querliegenden Bäume 
beseitigt. Super.
Auch ganz neu in Gossensaß (seit letztem Winter):
Legendäre Übernachtung im Grandfamilhotel  in 
Gossensaß mit 4 verschiedenen  Saunas, Whirpool und
Massage und das ganze für weniger al  45.- für Halbpension!

Ciao
Wolfgang
http://www.m97.de


----------



## GPS-Herbie (13. September 2005)

Wir sind am 29.08 im Nebel heil über die Sattelbergalm rübergekommen und dann den 1'er runter. Der ist wirklich traumhaft. 

Wenn der Bekanntheitsgrad allerdings weiter so zunimmt, wirds nicht lange dauern bis der Trail so wie die Abfahrt vom Rabbijoch ausschaut. Die Leute die solche Trails fahren sollten erst mal lernen richtig zu bremsen. Wir haben auf der Abfahrt zwei Nordlichter getroffen, die mit blockierenden Hinterrädern den weichen Waldboden umpflügten und dabei auch noch sichtlich Spaß hatten.   

Da kann man dann abwarten, dass die betroffenen Grundbesitzer ebenfalls so sauer reagieren wie der Bauer von der Sattelbergalm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (14. September 2005)

karstenr schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten das Pech und sind dem Bauern dort begegnet (zu dritt). Er lauerte mit seinem weißen Mitsubishi quer über dem Weg geparkt auf MTBler auf (DO 25.08.2005). Wir mussten dann zurück und den neuen Weg hoch schieben. Aber wenn man einmal überlegt, dass dieser Bauer dort täglich Stunden ausharrt um irgendwelche Leute mit einem MTB zurückzujagen, dann muss man dies schon als eine besondere Leistung werten oder??
> Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/



wir sind auch dort gefahren, der bauer hat uns gesehen aber er war zu weit unten und hätte hinter uns rennen sollen. Übrigens: er will auch keine wanderer durchlassen!


----------



## Alperer (16. Oktober 2009)

Welcher Trail vom Sandjoch nach Gossensaß hat mehr Flow, der 1er oder der 1A?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## Alperer (21. Oktober 2009)

Alperer schrieb:


> Welcher Trail vom Sandjoch nach Gossensaß hat mehr Flow, der 1er oder der 1A?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Alperer



Oder anders gefragt: Welcher wird meistens genommen, Weg 1 oder 1A?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## emvau (21. Oktober 2009)

wenn wir da vom 1er reden dann meinen wir alle oben den "1a", der später in den "1" mündet und diesem dann folgt. 1000hm schönste flowabfahrt!


----------



## Alperer (21. Oktober 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> wenn wir da vom 1er reden dann meinen wir alle oben den "1a", der später in den "1" mündet und diesem dann folgt. 1000hm schönste flowabfahrt!



Dankeschön


----------



## pommespeter (30. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte heuer im September über den Brennergrenzkamm fahren. 
2 Fragen sind dabei noch offen. Schotterpiste oder 1er Trail. Wir sind normalobiker, die runter schon mal absteigen, wenns zu stufig wird. Man liest aber, daß der Trail schön flowig zu fahren ist, so daß wir schon eher dahin tendieren.
2 Frage: laut kompasskarte geht auch bei der Schotterabfahrt der 1er los. Wie ich gelesen habe den nicht nehmen, sondern ein stück weiter den 1a, der dann später auf den 1er trifft. Ist das so richtig? Sind die Markierungen so wie in der Karte ( 1 od. 1a)? 
Oder gibts wie sooft bei kompass oben den 1er gar nicht, so daß ich automatisch auf den richtigen treffe?
Wenn mir jemand helfen kann wäre ich dankbar. 
Zu guter Letzt. böser Bauer aktuell oder nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (30. Juli 2010)

pommespeter schrieb:


> Ich möchte heuer im September über den Brennergrenzkamm fahren.
> 2 Fragen sind dabei noch offen. Schotterpiste oder 1er Trail. Wir sind normalobiker, die runter schon mal absteigen, wenns zu stufig wird. Man liest aber, daß der Trail schön flowig zu fahren ist, so daß wir schon eher dahin tendieren.
> 2 Frage: laut kompasskarte geht auch bei der Schotterabfahrt der 1er los. Wie ich gelesen habe den nicht nehmen, sondern ein stück weiter den 1a, der dann später auf den 1er trifft. Ist das so richtig? Sind die Markierungen so wie in der Karte ( 1 od. 1a)?
> Oder gibts wie sooft bei kompass oben den 1er gar nicht, so daß ich automatisch auf den richtigen treffe?
> ...



ganz oben am sandjoch fängt der weg als 1a an und wird dann zum 1er. ist total einfach zu fahren. beim 1a sind vielleicht eine oder zwei stufen drinnen, da steigst Du halt evenutell ab. der restbesteht aus absolutem flow und weitgezogenen (spitz)kehren.
zum bösen bauer kann ich nichts sagen, da ich von brenner-bad rauf bin.


----------



## pommespeter (30. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank, dann freuen wir uns drauf


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juli 2010)

guckst du auch hier:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2005/transalp_2005_1_frame.html

tag 1

da siehst du den einstieg, bei schönem wetter sollte man den nicht verfehlen.


----------



## baraber (30. Juli 2010)

Kann ich alles nur bestätigen !
Die gleiche Frage (Schotter oder Trail ) habe ich mir auch gestellt.
Zum Glück habe ich mich für den Trail entschieden.
Super flowig, auch ohne großartige Fahrtechnik zu geniessen.

Bin vor 10 Tagen da runter. Der Einstieg ist (mittlerweile ?) problemlos zu finden.

Viel Spaß dabei !!


----------



## pommespeter (30. Juli 2010)

danke alle!


----------

